# Border around VMWare player on FreeBSD



## lucky7456969 (Jun 29, 2013)

I saw Xorg had an entry 1024x768. But VMWare can't maximize it when my monitor is 1280x1024 with sidebar and taskbar at the bottom and on the right. How can I do so?

Thanks,

Jack


----------

